# An addict is created



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Looks nice. We just built ours this winter also.
Are those screened bottom boards or solid?


----------



## HAB (May 17, 2008)

Picture to be proud of.


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

better order more supers.


----------



## TodesSchatten (Feb 20, 2009)

Screened bottom board


----------



## TodesSchatten (Feb 20, 2009)

alpha6 said:


> better order more supers.


really? 5 is not enough? how many do you suggest?


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

Looks like you've done a great job. Yes, you may experience addictive bee behavior modification over the coming weeks! 

Hope your daughter gets to enjoy them as much as she seems to be happy in the picture. God bless...


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

That is some really nice stuff!! Are you going to
stain it?? Too nice looking for paint.

For your first year I thing 3 super per colony will
be fine. 

Are you starting packages?? Or Nucs??


----------



## TodesSchatten (Feb 20, 2009)

Sundance said:


> That is some really nice stuff!! Are you going to
> stain it?? Too nice looking for paint.
> 
> For your first year I thing 3 super per colony will
> ...


yes they are really nice looking hives - English Garden Hives from Brushy Mtn. I'm going to put Spar urethane on them to help them last as long as possible and really keep them looking as gorgeous

my plan was to let the bees have the bottom 3 for brood and their honey and top 2 would be for my family... would you suggest different?

I'm getting nucs from Jesterbees 2 Russians 1 Minnesota... and I think the bees I have been seeing this year and last are feral I'd LOVE to lure them or find them and get permission to remove them


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

TodesSchatten said:


> my plan was to let the bees have the bottom 3 for brood and their honey and top 2 would be for my family... would you suggest different?


I know nothing about the flow and wintering in WV,
But my guess would be that 2 mediums would be
plenty with Russians and Minn Hyg. They are very
frugal on stores.

Plus, I would think in our area feeding can be done
pretty late and started pretty early.

But 3 mediums for brood is great too. Certainly on
the safe side.

Keep an eye open for swarming on those rascals.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Welcome, I started working on our club newsletter yesterday and mentioned the feeling of getting ready for your first bees. Your hives look great and there is nothing like the smell of beeswax and pine.....and fresh honey, Good luck


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Nice! 

What is that box on the top of the stack, right below the copper cover?


----------



## Natalie (Jan 14, 2009)

It looks like he has feeders on under there hobie.
Its great to get kids involved, my son is 6 and is beside himself over getting bees, he got a suit for Christmas.
I bought the same exact ones, I was assuming that they may need 3 supers for brood during the spring and summer, and possibly even winter as they only equal 2 deeps. 
I know at our bee club the other night the discussion was about using all mediums and it was recommended to overwinter in 3 as well as the spring and summer seasons.
I ordered 7 supers per hive to be on the safe side.
They are beautiful, I love them but they don't look good once they weather if you don't do them right. I love the cedar look but I have seen some that turn that gray color that cedar does with age and when the copper cover turns that greenish blue it doesn't look so good with washed out wood.
Its too bad that nice new cedar doesn't stay that way forever.
I have also seen that some of the varnishes that people use turn black in some spots and starts to fail after a couple of years.
Unless you plan on coating the copper to keep it from weathering( and I am not even sure that is foolproof) pick a color you like for the hive that will go well with the aged copper look.
Shiny copper looks nice but so does the verdigris. But verdigris only looks good with certain colors, just trying to help you plan ahead.
Enjoy your bees!!


----------



## TodesSchatten (Feb 20, 2009)

Hobie said:


> Nice!
> 
> What is that box on the top of the stack, right below the copper cover?


top feeders


----------

